# Can you mod a PSU? (increase wattage)



## chshwong

Is it possible to increase a PSU's wattage?
I used my Antec ea-500watt for some weeks.. just realize i really need 650-700.

Instead of buying a new one.. is it possible to mod the old one?


----------



## PabloTeK

No. PSU's are usually designed to work at that wattage as the peak. Going over this (which would require heavy capaciitor changing) would potentially cause the unit to overheat. Plus there's the problem of the warranty.


----------



## chshwong

would a general electric guy be able to upgrade it?


----------



## ThatGuy16

For the price, your better off buying a new one. If it can even be done..


----------



## Short Ram Air

best you can do is a Rail mod...

google it.


----------



## nffc10

Short Ram Air said:


> best you can do is a Rail mod...
> 
> google it.



What's the point? Just get a new psu....


----------



## addle_brains

Exactly, of all the computer parts to mod, the PSU is probably the most dangerous.


----------



## XanderCage

agreed, not only to your component's life, but your life aswell, lol.

* zap *


----------



## ceewi1

Not really all that much you can do to increase the total output of the PSU.  If you really need the extra power, you'll need to replace it.  What are you using that will require that much power?


----------



## madtownidiot

It can't be done safely by anyone who doesn't have practical experience in electronics or electrical engineering. It would be cheaper to buy a new one.


----------



## chshwong

ya, so i just bought a new one finally *sigh* 

to answer ceewi1,  i have a q6600 and a 8800GTS, and with all other drives.. online PSU calculators indicate that i needed around 650. So it always crashed whenever i play games or have it running for too long.
It's recently that I notice that my 500 watt PSU might not be enough. I just changed it to a 700 ocz. And no more crashing again.


----------



## Schonza

chshwong said:


> ya, so i just bought a new one finally *sigh*
> 
> to answer ceewi1,  i have a q6600 and a 8800GTS, and with all other drives.. online PSU calculators indicate that i needed around 650. So it always crashed whenever i play games or have it running for too long.
> It's recently that I notice that my 500 watt PSU might not be enough. I just changed it to a 700 ocz. And no more crashing again.



It depends, because if you have a generic PSU that is rated @ 500W, and you're running a 8800 GTS, then of course it's going to crash, not because of the wattage, but it can't supply the current. If you were using something like a Cosair HX-520 which is a 520W PSU, you would have been fine.

But back to the topic, you'll enjoy that PSU, it's a fine unit.


----------

